# Girlfriends first muskie



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hit piedmont sunday July 4th trying to stay away from the crap going on at Alum, worked out great! My girlfriend caught her first muskie, a 36" on a legend plow! Normally I wouldn't run anything that big there but after trolling for an hour or so I told her to pick which lure she wanted on one of the rods, so she picked pretty much the biggest thing I had and it was a black perch colored Legend Plow. 10 minutes trolling that and the fish hit, had the bait down around 12 ft. The white mark on the fishes back was from the rear hook, the front hook was in the corner of its mouth and the tail hook stuck its back when it jumped at boat side  Fish swam away strong though. She had a great time, so we got up early and went to Alum on monday, caught two smaller ones just over 30" before the boat traffic got too bad. She wants to go again this weekend


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice............


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Haha that's awesome! Plows are huge! Your lady gets some points in the musky book for A) Holding the musky by the mouth like a champ, and B) Choosing the biggest lure in the box! You should start ring shopping! Hahahaha


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

wow!!! what a catch ... the fish is ok too lol ,,, congrats


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Excellent!! Now teach her to support the fish horizontally with her other hand and get her a ring. lol


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Definitely not ready for that ring yet, next time she'll be holding it correctly. I just recently discovered the the Legend Perch and Plow, I absolutely love these baits. There is only one drawback to them, they really hurt the wallet! Caught 2 tonight at Alum on the Perch


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah I love Legend baits too. You should try to make it to the Butler, PA musky show and meet Brian who makes them. He had a lot of custom colors available there too!


----------



## allegheny river kid (Apr 9, 2010)

Great story and looks like you got a good musky fishing partner!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Congrats to her & you! Its alot of fun when your better half gets into the act.


----------

